# Ουδετερότητα της αθηναϊκής προφοράς, αλήθεια ή μύθος;



## CarlitosMS

Γεια σας σε όλους

Θα ήθελα να θέσω το εξής θέμα:
Εδώ και ένα μήνα γνώρισα δυο κοπέλες από το Παλαιό Φάληρο και από τη Νίκαια και μου είπανε "Στην Αθήνα δεν έχουμε προφορά και μιλάμε τα σωστά ελληνικά" και για αυτό θα ήθελα να ξέρω τη γνώμη σας, δηλαδή, αν η αθηναϊκή προφορά είναι η ουδέτερη προφορά.
Αν και προσωπικά νομίζω πως στα ΜΜΕ χρησιμοποιείται μια τεχνητή προφορά που βασίζεται στην αθηναϊκή αλλά πραϋμένη και χωρίς τοπικές εκφράσεις και λέξεις για να αγγίξει όλη τη χώρα από σεβασμό προς το κοινό και από αντικειμενική αξιοπιστία. Για αυτό, αυτοί οι επαγγελματίες παρακολουθούν μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας.


Λυπάμαι αν αυτό το θέμα είναι πολεμικό, αλλά δεν είναι αντιμετωπίστηκε ποτέ στο φόρουμ μέχρι τώρα.


Φιλικά
Κάρλος από την Ισπανία


----------



## Andrious

Γεια χαρά,

Γενικά, αυτό που σου είπαν οι κοπέλες ισχύει, έστω κι αν χωρά συζήτηση το θέμα "σωστά" Ελληνικά.


----------



## Perseas

Ίσως κάποιος Βορειοελλαδίτης ή Κρητικός να μην συμφωνούσε σε αυτό που   είπαν οι κοπέλες, ότι δηλαδή  «στην Αθήνα δεν έχουμε προφορά», ή στο   «ουδέτερη αθηναϊκή προφορά».  
Έχω επίσης την εντύπωση ότι στα τοπικά ΜΜΕ   χρησιμοποιείται κατά βάση η προφορά των περιοχών όπου βρίσκονται και  όχι  η «αθηναϊκή». Όσο για τα αθηναϊκά ΜΜΕ, θεωρώ ότι η προφορά που   χρησιμοποιείται είναι η «αθηναϊκή», και όχι απλά βασίζεται στην   «αθηναϊκή».


----------



## Tassos

Ό,τι είπαν οι προηγούμενοι ισχύει 100%. Όταν κάποιος μπαίνει στα "όρια της περιοχής της πρωτεύουσας", από όποιο σημείο του ορίζοντα κι αν γίνεται αυτό, σταματάει να ακούγεται οποιοδήποτε ίχνος προφοράς. Άπλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω μερικά πράγματα:

1) Όσα αναφέρθηκαν ισχύουν για άτομα που γεννήθηκαν στην Αθήνα ή ήρθαν στην Αθήνα σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία. αν κάποιος έχει έρθει ας πούμε στα 20 ή στα 30 του, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι να μιλάει με την προφορά της περιοχής από την οποία προέρχεται. Δεν εξαιρείται βέβαια μια πιθανή "λείανση" της προφοράς και μια σταδιακή στροφή σε πιο ουδέτερους ήχους καθώς περνάνε τα χρόνια.

2) Αυτό ισχύει περιέργως μονο για την περιοχή της πρωτεύουσας αλλά _όχι_ για όλο το νομό Αττικής. εγώ για παράδειγμα μένω στο Μαρκοπουλο, μόλις 30 χιλιόμετρα από την Αθήνα και *έχουμε* τοπική προφορά την οποία μάλιστα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω πολύ καλά (αν και δεν το κάνω. Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι τοπική προφορά έχει για παράδειγμα το νησί της Σαλαμίνας ή οι περιοχές της Αττικής λίγο πριν την Κόρινθο κτλ

3) Δεν θα έλεγα ότι το θέμα της "εξουδετέρωσης" των τοπικών προφορών από την Αθήνα είναι ιδιαίτερα πολεμικό.


----------



## sotos

Δεν συμφωνώ. "Σωστή" γλώσσα ορίζεται συνήθως αυτή που μιλάει η κυρίαρχη ομάδα του πληθυσμού, συνήθως η γραφειοκρατία της πρωτεύουσας. Στην Αγγλία τα "σωστά" αγγλικά είναι αυτά που μιλάνε στο Λονδίνο ή στην Οξφόρδη. 
Στην επαρχία μπορείς να ακούσεις "σωστά ελληνικά" που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στην Αθήνα, όπως την κατάληξη -ασι/-ούσι στο γ' πληθυντικό (Κύπρος).


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Πραγματικά αυτό που ήθελα να θέσω ήταν αν η αθηναϊκή προφορά ήταν "ουδέτερη" στο νόημα πως είναι πιο "καθαρή" από την κρητική ή την μακεδονική ή την θεσσαλική, όχι μόνο αν είχε πιο κύρος.
Όσον αφορά τα ΜΜΕ, εννοούσα τα εθνικά ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις με εθνικό επίπεδο.


Φιλικά


----------



## Chedruid

Καλημέρα σας, 
 θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είχε πει ένα φιλαράκι από Πειραιά: 
 -Εδώ είναι Πειραιάς να 'ούμαι, και αν γουστάρεις (δ)ιάβαινε! 
Σκέφτηκα αυτόν όταν διάβασα για την καθαρότητα τον ελληνικών 


Φιλικά


----------



## Simplizissimus

Στα νέα ελληνικά συμβαίνει ό,τι συμβαίνει και στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες του πλανήτη. Η ανώτερη τάξη, αυτή που στελεχώνει την κεντρική γραφειοκρατία του εθνικού κράτους, διαμορφώνει και τα γούστα, ακόμη και στη γλώσσα. Έτσι γεννιέται η πρότυπη προφορά (standard pronunciation) της κάθε γλώσσας. Στα νέα ελληνικά η πρότυπη προφορά δημιουργήθηκε στην πρωτεύουσα (προφανές) με βάση το νότιο ιδίωμα της Πελοποννήσου.


----------

